# Périphériques neufs pour Mac Os9 en 2013



## cdbvs (1 Mai 2013)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Je ne sais pas si le sujet est très pertinent, cependant en temps quutilisateur Mac sous Os9.2.2, je sais que pour trouver des périphéries toujours en vente en 2013, cest de plus en plus tendu. Toutes les extensions externes, hormis bien évidement les HD et Clefs USB qui sont tous compatibles après formatage ! 

Je pense que ça pourrait être utile pour tous de recenser les articles des marques compatibles et toujours dactualités pour ce bon vieux système dexploitation utilisé encore par environ 1% de la population.


Je me lance avec ces 2 articles que j'ai trouvé en vente et qui sont compatibles:

Lenco : Sportcam-100 blue	= Caméra pour les sportifs compatible Mac Os9 à 70.
Freecom : Lecteur disquette USB	= Compatible Mac Os9 à 40 (éjection manuel).


Voilà.
_Si ça manque d'intérêt, merci aux modos de fermer ce poste_

Bonne soirée et à bientôt
Cdbvs


----------



## VeryBigBro (2 Mai 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> ce bon vieux système dexploitation utilisé encore par environ 1% de la population.



Si je peux me permettre, tout mac confondu on représente 9,5% de la population connectée du web, je doute que 10% des mac-users soient sur OS 9.x... :rose:


----------



## cdbvs (3 Mai 2013)

Salut VeryBigBro, c'est Cdbvs.


Ouai t'as surement raison, mais il en existe encore et donc pour ceux-là - comme moi - Internet et les périfériques compatibles Mac Os9.x aujourd'hui c'est très compliqué.

Je pense qu'il est utile de garder des bases de données toujours réactivées pour aider ces utilisateurs. Je pense souvent aux utilisateurs sous Mac 68k ou Apple, qui eux, sont vraiment dans des situations compliqués. J'ai vu il y a peut, un utilisateur sur Mac LCIII sur un autre forum Mac, le gars rame, mais il trouve quand même des solutions pour toujours rester un peut compétitif, même en 2013. 
Je connais un utilisateur qui n'exploite que Mac Os9.2.2 et est très compétitif car il a apporté des configurations poussées pour ses machines. Et il s'en sort pas mal !

A+
Cdbvs


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> J'ai vu il y a peut, un utilisateur sur Mac LCIII sur un autre forum Mac, le gars rame, mais il trouve quand même des solutions pour toujours rester un peut compétitif, même en 2013.





cdbvs a dit:


> Je connais un utilisateur qui n'exploite que Mac Os9.2.2 et est très compétitif car il a apporté des configurations poussées pour ses machines. Et il s'en sort pas mal !



Très compétitif sur du matériel qui a 10 ans ?
A part utiliser des logiciels de cette époque (et donc la machine est de taille) ou pour s'amuser (de même), je ne vois pas comment elle peut être 'compétitive' ou posséder une 'configuration poussée' autre que ce que permettait la machine à l'époque


----------



## crazy_c0vv (15 Mai 2013)

Idem, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique l'intérêt d'utiliser des machines aussi vieilles et dépassées, à part pour s'amuser ou pour une application précise. Et encore dans le dernier cas, la virtualisation ou la recherche d'une nouvelle appli peuvent parfois aider...

Je ne juge pas, c'est juste pour mon information


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
c'est vrai qu'il est dommage de mettre un antique mac au rebut fonctionnant parfaitement simplement parce que plus aucunes imprimantes compatibles !
et pas seulement sous l' OS 9
sous Panther et Tiger c'est déjà difficile ;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## cdbvs (22 Mai 2013)

Salut à tous c'est Cdbvs.



Patrick jean-jacques à bien raison et c'est pour cela que je trouve totalement idiot d'abandonner une machine ayant des capacités utiles à des applications spécifiques seulement car il est devenu compliqué avec l'idéal capitaliste mondial, de trouver des extensions compatibles.


Pour Tucpasquic et Crazy_c0vv.
Effectivement, il vous sera impossible de faire tourner Adobe CS5 sur Mac Os9 ou encore l'une des très nombreuses applications actuelle sur les G5 sous OsX 10.7 et plus, cependant, certaines machines ont encore de grandes capacités bien que j'ai ouvert ce poste pour une utilisation spécifique sous Mac Os9.x.

Sous Os 9.2.2 en natif, il est possible d'utiliser un PowerBook G4 à 1Ghz, un G4 Mirrored Drive Doors à 2x1,25Ghz ou un G4 à processeur 7447a ou les très rares 7448e à 2x1,8 ou 2Ghz et donc rester quand même compétitif au niveau de la vitesse.

Le miens étant un G4 AGP graphic 7447a à 2Ghz (limité à 1,8 volontairement). J'y ai implanté une carte SATA et 2 HD Sata, d'on un SSD. Donc une machine encore assez confortable pour 2013.
Le gars que je connais a lui un PowerBook G4 à 1Ghz très bien configuré alors que beaucoup de sites Internet posent des problèmes sous Mac Os9.x.

Il existe de très nombreux et très bon logiciels et utilitaires sous ce système, ainsi que de nombreux périphériques. Cependant, beaucoup de productions ont étés stoppés et il devient aujourdhui assez compliqué de trouver encore des solutions utiles pour ces ordinateurs.

Lune des dernières imprimantes produites pour Mac Os9 a été la Stylus Photo R800 et lun des derniers scanners était le Canon CanoScan 9900F. Lavantage de ces deux périphériques, cest quils ont arrêtés dêtre produit il y a peut de temps et donc on en trouve encore des neufs dans quelques magasins. Cependant il reste encore peut de matériels et ça cest très dommage quand on sait tout ce que lon peut encore faire avec Mac Os9.

Sur un bon G4 sous Os9, on peut par exemple retoucher et créer grâce à Photoshop 7, exporter en .eps vers QuarkXPress 5 ou Acrobat Distiller 5 pour créer du .pdf que lon collera avec Acrobat 5 (pas Reader, lautre). On peut utiliser Office 2001 qui na que peut doptions en moins que celui daujourdhui (cest surtout laspect graphique qui a évolué). On peut créer des sites Internet mais malheureusement on sera limité à cause des Plugins flash et java, sauf Shockwave qui sort encore des updates. On peut aussi toucher de la 3D ou des paysages avec Bryce 5. Et puis on peut aussi faire de la vidéo ou tout simplement regarder des DVD ou écouter la radio en ligne ou ses Mp3 avec Itune 2.0.1.

On sera vraiment dépassés dici 5 à 10 ans, mais pour le moment il reste encore de nombreuses choses réalisables avec ces anciennes machines et systèmes dexploitations.

Je pense à la différence de la firme dApple, quil faut évoluer tout en gardant des solutions pour les anciennes machines tout à fait capable de réagir encore en 2013.
La comparaison pour prendre des véhicules, ce serait de dire quune VW ou une Audi de 1999 nest plus quun tas de boue. Moi, ça ne me dérangerait pas. Ou quune 2CV est une dobe alors que cest une très bonne voiture, tout comme la 4tl.


Voilà 
A+
Cdbvs


----------

